# [SOLVED] Will it work in virtual box



## grendal (Jun 11, 2009)

I was playing around with virtual box before- like different linux os distros. And xp . Will the windows 8 run on gthis? Has anyone tried?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Will it work in virtual box*

Give it a try and see if it works.


----------



## LSGUK (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Will it work in virtual box*

Crikey, must be a serious beta test if MS's very own tekkies don't know! 

But yeah, that's the beauty of virtual machines, there's no serious ramifications if it doesn't work.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Will it work in virtual box*

most likely will. try it.


----------



## rmcmullen (Oct 1, 2011)

*Re: Will it work in virtual box*

Hi ,

I thought I would let you know that I have tired to install windows 8 Developer Preview on virtual box and it doesn't work either.

R


----------



## LMiller7 (Jun 21, 2010)

*Re: Will it work in virtual box*

VirtualBox has what appears to be a very active forum. If you describe your problems there someone may have a solution.

https://forums.virtualbox.org/


----------



## awaisagha (Nov 12, 2011)

*Re: Will it work in virtual box*

try vmware workstation,much better,much enhanced performance,but keep in mind,needs enough system resources and memory.


----------



## VirGnarus (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: Will it work in virtual box*

I have been able to successfully run it on VMbox myself. I believe I had to enable IO APIC in the System settings for the guest environment, though.


----------



## Bownjs (Nov 20, 2011)

It works in virtualbox. I am currently running win8 in it on my win7 machine.


----------



## rmcmullen (Oct 1, 2011)

Thanks for your help

R


----------



## rmcmullen (Oct 1, 2011)

*Re: Will it work in virtual box*

That's me got it working thanks for all your help.

R


----------

